# Dossier musique favoris finder



## Rubenou (6 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
sans je le faire exprès, j'ai enlevé le dossier Musiques des favoris du finder.
J'aimerais le remettre mais je ne trouve plus ce dossier dans le mac 
Pouvez vous m'aider 
Ruben


----------



## Donny (6 Avril 2014)

Hello,

Le dossier se trouve dans ton répertoire utilisateur.
tu vas dans le menu "aller" en haut du finder, et tu sélectionne "Départ"


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2014)

Rubenou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> sans je le faire exprès, j'ai enlevé le dossier Musiques des favoris du finder.
> J'aimerais le remettre mais je ne trouve plus ce dossier dans le mac
> Pouvez vous m'aider
> Ruben



ben tu le remets
soit en le glissant dans la barre laterale
depuis une fenetre finder calée sur ton compte ( maison)

soit en le recochant dans les prefrences finder /barre laterale


----------



## Rubenou (6 Avril 2014)

Je ne trouve pas les preference finder,
ni le aller ...
SOS

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------

En fait c'est bon
MERCI  <3


----------

